# Gaming Laptop aber welches?



## Romeo52 (9. Februar 2012)

Hi leute bin aufn board und wollt erst hallo sagen, lange rede kein sinn 
Ich suche einen Gaming Laptop der soll maximal 1500 kosten und soll z.B Battelfield butterweich wiedergeben in der auflösung Ultra.
Wenn ich mit dem geld natürlich auskomme.
Ich will eins für die arbeit kaufen ich sitze den ganzen tag lang und warte auf Kundschaft da könnt ich doch ab und zu mal in Bf3 reinschnuppern oder gar in skyrim. Also ich bin ganz offen und ehrlich ich liebe es spiele in der höchsten einstellungen zu zocken und ich weiss zwischen HIGH und ULTRA ist eigentlich minimal unterschied aber es ist halt die gier des menschen 
ah und 17 zoll wäre optimal


----------



## Golmur (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,
Ich hatte früher mal einen Laptop von Schenker, der war echt super. mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks
Dort kannst du dein Laptop so Konfigurieren wie du ihn brauchst, kannst also z.b etwas mehr Geld in die Graka stecken dafür eine kleinere Festplatte.
Oder von MSI das GT780R, das habe ich derzeit und bin voll auf damit zufrieden.
Golmur


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2012)

Gaming ist leider VIEL teurer als am PC, und auch die besten Karten sind lang nicht so gut wie Oberklasse-Karten beim PC.

zB die mobile AMD 6990 bringt auf maximalen Einstellungen keine 30FPS (runterscrollen): AMD Radeon HD 6990M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ ebenso die GTX 580m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  auf hoch reicht es für 55FPS - bei 1366x768. 

Das sind die beiden besten Single-Karten für Notebooks. Besser wären nur SLI-Systeme, aber die kriegst Du niemals für "nur" 1500€. Die 6990 ist unter 1500€ meines Wissens auch nur bei schenker (mysn.de) zu haben, da würdest Du für das XMG P701 mit nur einem core i3 und 320GB HDD und 2GB RAM schon 1250-1300€ bezahlen, ohne Windows natürlich. Mit nem Quadcore und 4GB RAM kommst Du dann auf ca. 1400€ ohne Windows. Du kannst da dort selber konfigurieren. mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P701 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Notebooks mit einer 580m sind nochmal viel teurer. 


Für 1400€ gibt es dann nochmal ein Schenker mit ner 570m: Schenker XMG P711-3AD | Geizhals.at Deutschland hier Benches zur 570m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ



Die Frage ist auch, ob Du nicht einfach dann doch was nimmst, was für nur für mittel reicht, dann kommst Du mit 1000€ aus. Der Aufpreis zu mehr Grafikpower is bei Notebooks halt extrem hoch ab einer Preisklasse von ca 1000€


----------



## Romeo52 (10. Februar 2012)

also danke erst mal für die infos 
hab mich mal in Youtube über die GTX 570M schlau gemacht und siehe da 
Battlefield 3 on GTX 570M - HD - YouTube
Das spiel läuft doch total flüssig  zwar übertaktet aber auf HIGH sollte es doch angenehm laufen??

Sollte ich dieses nun kaufen was meinst du Schenker XMG P711-3AD | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2012)

Auf hoch läuft es laut meinem Link in 1366x768 auf jeden Fall flüssig. Wenn man dann vlt. bei AA nochmal einen Tick weniger einstellt oder so, dann läuft es sicher ganz problemlos. 

Das Modell kannst Du nehmen, aber vlt. gibt es das auch ohne SSD preiswerter, denn allein so eine SSD macht ja schon 100€ aus, und ne SSD ist halt reiner Komfort.


----------



## Romeo52 (11. Februar 2012)

Also die SSD festplatte brauche ich doch nicht damit die spiele flüssiger laufen oder etwa doch? 
Ich dachte die SSD ist nur beim Speichern der daten schneller wenn man etwas rüber kopiert wird oder so?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2012)

Die SSD macht Kleinigkeiten unter windows schneller, zB windows bootet schneller und Programme, die auf der SSD installiert sind, öffnen sich quasi sofort anstatt wie sonst üblich erst nach ein paar Sekunden. Beim Kopieren ist die SSD nur dann schneller, wenn das andere Laufwerk auch schnell ist. Wenn Du zb von der SSD was auf eine Festplate kopierst, nutzt ein Lesespeed von zB 400MB/s bei einer SSD nix, weil die Festplatte ja nur mit zb 70MB/s schreiben kann. Und auch bei Spielen bringt eine SSD nichts, außer das Spiel ist auf der SSD installiert - dann laden Spielstände schneller. Ein Spiel läuft aber nicht schneller wegen einer SSD.


----------



## Romeo52 (11. Februar 2012)

Gut dann würde ich die SSD gegen eine 750 Gb festplatte eintauschen und eine 8 gb Ram, ich denke mal dann wäre es doch  besser für mich  
Kann ich dieses  model hier vllt von Schenker umrüsten lassen bevor ich es bestelle


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Du kannst ja mal direkt bei schenker schauen und dann aus der XMG-Serie eines mit 17 Zoll raussuchen, das eine 570m hat. Da kannst Du dann auch selber konfigurieren. Die website heißt mysn.de 

zB das p711 mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P711 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")  da kommst Du mit nem Quadcore, 8GB RAM und 750GB HDD auf ca 1400€.


----------



## Romeo52 (14. Februar 2012)

Findst du das die Grafikkarte besser ist als Die GTX 570m 3094gddr5 ???


----------

